# What's up with The Captn??



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 6, 2011)

Dear RAWS no MORE,

You have received an infraction at IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums.

Reason: Moderator or Sponsor Bashing
-------
fkg gimmick account not helping the situation

stop using it.
-------

This infraction is worth 2 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.






All of those who sent me their order info by mistake thinking I was a sponsor and I told you it's cool and your names, addresses, and W/U info is safe with me it seems that The Capt'n wants this brother gone.  


Don't you think it is a good idea to keep me around?  I enjoy everyone here and find everyone entertaining.  


My name is based on the fact that I don't need to order raw powders from that "bear" site because I found this site, NOT the "scamming" sponsor.  


For "bashing a sponsor", but I don't see his forum anywhere?

Who here thinks that the mods are protecting someone other than the brothers who come here.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 6, 2011)

is that coffee or a steaming cup of man juice?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 6, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


>


 

Says the biggest joke on IM.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 6, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> Says the biggest joke on IM.



Says the guy who just came out of the closet


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 6, 2011)

What's wrong with being gay?  I have said that on some of my first few posts.  Why do you just resort to name calling when someone calls out your shitty gear blog and the fact that you really are the biggest joke of the IM.  

BTW, are you in Pittsburgh, if so, I think we should get together and duke it out you gay bashing dick hole.  I am willing to bet that this homo could fuck you up and you beter believe that I would raw dog your boy pussy while you cried for your mom.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 6, 2011)

^^^your shit's as weak as azza's existance. Just quit while you're ahead, faggot. 
Oh yeah, and stop attempting to solicit sex online, because no one in their right mind would want to go anywhere near your grand canyon\-gaped leprosy shag-carpet you call an asshole. Fucking gimmick account prick.


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 6, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^your shit's as weak as azza's existance. Just quit while you're ahead, faggot.
> Oh yeah, and stop attempting to solicit sex online, because no one in their right mind would want to go anywhere near your grand canyon\-gaped leprosy shag-carpet you call an asshole. Fucking gimmick account prick.


 


Did you post your gear blog pics yet


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2011)

RnM, we're cool right? Im not phased about your gayness . . . Nohe is a closet fag . . do a google on the fa'afafine


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> RnM, we're cool right? Im not phased about your gayness . . . Nohe is a closet fag . . do a google on the fa'afafine


 

You aren't the guy from the gym who posts the BJ ads on craigslist are you?   If so I will see you there again tomorrow.


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 6, 2011)

Address please, i need a BJ


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> You aren't the guy from the gym who posts the BJ ads on craigslist are you? If so I will see you there again tomorrow.


 
Im Australian. I fuck marsupials etc  . .  up the arse, right Azza?


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 7, 2011)

Captn, what does have a BJ have to do with anal with a marsupial mole?


----------



## Aries1 (Nov 7, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> All of those who sent me their order info by mistake thinking I was a sponsor and I told you it's cool and your names, addresses, and W/U info is safe with me


L..the fuck O L!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 7, 2011)

What's up with the Capt'n??? that's easy to answer. Theres always something up with the capt'n, he gets giddy inside when he sees threads dedicated to his awesomeness. The only way you could show your appreciation even more is send him a few cock pics.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 7, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


>


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 7, 2011)

Get the pics?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> Get the pics?


 
...you ever been to BMW's poz parties?


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> ...you ever been to BMW's poz parties?


 
LIKE I SAID, DID YOU GET THE PICS?


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 7, 2011)

raws no more said:


> all of those who sent me their order info by mistake thinking i was a sponsor and i told you it's cool and your names, addresses, and w/u info is safe with me it seems that the capt'n wants this brother gone.


bahahahahaha


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 7, 2011)

[
QUOTE=bigbenj;2541498]bahahahahaha[/QUOTE]


I WAS VERY TEMPTED TO GO PICK UP THE W/U SINCE ONE ORDER WAS OVER 50 DVDS.  SOMEONE SHOULD BE JERKING ME OFF FOR NOT BEING MORE OF A DICK.  WHO SENDS INFO LIKE THAT THROUGH PM ON AN OPEN BOARD?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2011)

Prince has a strict policy on accounts impersonating other members. I think he would greatly disapprove of a name so similar to a sponsor. It was a bonehead move for people to send that info if they did but I think a name change is in order. Raws didn't pay their sponsor dues and was gone what? 1 day? Maybe no harm was intended, stick around, but pick a new name.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 7, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> Prince has a strict policy on accounts impersonating other members. I think he would greatly disapprove of a name so similar to a sponsor. It was a bonehead move for people to send that info if they did but I think a name change is in order. Raws didn't pay their sponsor dues and was gone what? 1 day? Maybe no harm was intended, stick around, but pick a new name.


boy that just put a fucked up picture in my head, thanks..


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 7, 2011)

It is def a fuck brain move


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 7, 2011)

little wing said:


> prince has a strict policy on accounts impersonating other members. I think he would greatly disapprove of a name so similar to a sponsor. It was a bonehead move for people to send that info if they did but i think a name change is in order. Raws didn't pay their sponsor dues and was gone what? 1 day? Maybe no harm was intended, stick around, but pick a new name.


 


raws the former sponsor has been gone over a week.  I don't see raws n more listed anywhere on im as a sponsor.  I don't see why the name can't stick around since clearly the sponsor isn't.  Why would prince want a sponsor like that?

Is there a way to change a sn?



Does prince really want a sponsor who brings people that are just throwing their info out there to random people on the internet?


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 7, 2011)

You have to be a real idiot to send the wrong guy all your info.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 7, 2011)

The captn has to be my favorite Jew bagel ever!


----------



## secdrl (Nov 7, 2011)

Soooooo....it Raws No More sending me my gear, or what?


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 7, 2011)

X2


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 7, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Soooooo....it Raws No More sending me my gear, or what?


 
OR WHAT BROTHER   NO GEAR FOR YOU


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 7, 2011)

That's incredibly rude!


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 7, 2011)

killermonkey said:


> that's incredibly rude!


 

and none for you!


----------



## secdrl (Nov 7, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> OR WHAT BROTHER  NO GEAR FOR YOU


 
Well, I figured since I get holed by RAWS, I'll try my luck at the next best sponsor, RAWS No More.


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 7, 2011)

secdrl said:


> well, i figured since i get holed by raws, i'll try my luck at the next best sponsor, raws no more.


 

why didn't you say so.  Which hole do you want it in?


----------



## secdrl (Nov 7, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> why didn't you says o. Which hole do you want it in?


 

Well, RAWS nailed me pretty good in the 'ole stink hole..I'll let you choose.


----------



## bmw (Nov 7, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> What's wrong with being gay?  I have said that on some of my first few posts.  Why do you just resort to name calling when someone calls out your shitty gear blog and the fact that you really are the biggest joke of the IM.
> 
> BTW, are you in Pittsburgh, if so, I think we should get together and duke it out you gay bashing dick hole.  I am willing to bet that this homo could fuck you up and you beter believe that I would raw dog your boy pussy while you cried for your mom.



post your POZ conversion story or you LIE!!!


----------



## bmw (Nov 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> ...you ever been to BMW's poz parties?


  Still waiting for you to roll through on your world tour Captn'


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 7, 2011)

No tranny pics?


----------



## bmw (Nov 7, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> No tranny pics?




check your reps bro.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 7, 2011)

3it54u 13viot54u1c;o3it54u 1v[o34ti cp1.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 7, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> 3it54u 13viot54u1c;o3it54u 1v[o34ti cp1.


 

Sorry I was wiping off the jizz on my keyboard.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 9, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> raws the former sponsor has been gone over a week.  I don't see raws n more listed anywhere on im as a sponsor.  I don't see why the name can't stick around since clearly the sponsor isn't.  Why would prince want a sponsor like that?
> 
> Is there a way to change a sn?
> 
> ...



A very valid point ... RnM hosts the best poz parties


----------



## GMO (Nov 9, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> 3it54u 13viot54u1c;o3it54u 1v[o34ti cp1.





Call of Ktulu said:


> Sorry I was wiping off the jizz on my keyboard.





This thread is fucking great!


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 9, 2011)

So we don't get any tranny pics here?


----------



## bmw (Nov 9, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> So we don't get any tranny pics here?



check reps!


----------



## ExLe (Nov 10, 2011)

bmw said:


> check reps!


 
Post them for us all to see...


----------

